# Period better after a hysteroscopy !!!



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a hysteroscopy last Tues was meant to have a polyp removed but it had dissappeared after showing up in 2 scans haha...now call it The Scarlet Polyp....Anyway my period today although a little painful (normally excruciating ) is very much lighter so far !!! and a different colour, just wondering if ladies who had procedure had same first period after and should i not get my hopes up this is going to be the norm from now on.


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Spoke to soon....back as bad as before


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, Pumpkin, that's a shame.  

Just been catching up on some posts, and saw yours and thought Hey, maybe that'll be the same for me!?  (I also have very painful heavy periods) 

But then read your second comment.  Damn.  

Sorry to hear they are back as usual. xx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Armywife.. Yes spoke to soon ! My fertility doctor said there is medication you can take for painful periods, I have Appt in April so I will look into make sure it's all ok to take when TTC. I use to dose myself up with Nurofen going thru packets each month... Recently found out they are really bad for ovulation. xx


----------

